# Nautilus Mini Vs The Kayfun 3.1 Flavour Comparison



## Paulie (4/8/14)

Hey all,

So I been using the new Nautilus Mini with the new BVC coils and I have a few thoughts and notes I wanted to share plus get some feedback. From the first day I got the new mini I really started to enjoy the flavour I was getting from it. However the next day I used another juice in it that had a higher VG mix in it and found that the new mini was not as great. After reading a few posts on here as well as discuss this with a few friends who also experience the high pg juices to not taste so great in there kayfuns I decided to do a comparison between them both using the same 5 juices and compare them in both devices.








From doing the test I found that the kayfun is an all round great vape with most juices that I have tested from my own collection. The Nautilus I found does give great flavour with all my juices that are higher in PG.


Please note that this is not an exact scientific comparison and that it was just done on my own observation and I would love to hear your thoughts as I have noticed a few people who are using there kayfuns/russians less or it may be a result of more reonauts haha.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/8/14)

Yes, agree with your findings. The mAN does ok on lower power settings, but as soon as you up the power it cannot keep up. In my case resulted in a burnt taste - had to discard that expensive coil unit. These bloody commercial coils are just too fickle for my liking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, agree with your findings. The mAN does ok on lower power settings, but as soon as you up the power it cannot keep up. In my case resulted in a burnt taste - had to discard that expensive coil unit. These bloody commercial coils are just too fickle for my liking.


 
Well I have to thank Aspire today because Erica went on the blink... I think a coil leg broke... no problem I have Maria the Russian on the Segeli! Phew that was close... then I had it in my pocket while fishing and made the mistake of bending over to grab a fish and when I took Maria out of my pocket to have a vape she was in half... the plastic glass had broken and all the juice history! 




Luckily I had Vape Mail from Vape King yesterday and they sent me a Nautilus Mini... it was filled with Tropical Ice and put on top of the Sigelei and it was the hero of the day! Pretty good vape but like you I had to decrease the power a bit... it also doesn't like chain vaping. But the flavour is very good and I am impressed. Am I going to sell my Russian's? Nope not a chance!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (5/8/14)

Close shave there Rob

This shows that having a backup and a backup for the backup is the way to go

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/8/14)

Silver said:


> Close shave there Rob
> 
> This shows that having a backup and a backup for the backup is the way to go


Thanks. Just justified my vape gear addicton

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (5/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well I have to thank Aspire today because Erica went on the blink... I think a coil leg broke... no problem I have Maria the Russian on the Segeli! Phew that was close... then I had it in my pocket while fishing and made the mistake of bending over to grab a fish and when I took Maria out of my pocket to have a vape she was in half... the plastic glass had broken and all the juice history!
> 
> View attachment 9224
> 
> ...


Moral of the story..........fishing is a dangerous hobby!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

